# Kitchen made from re-claimed wood



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

I made this about 6 years ago and never got any photos and recently was back there doing more work so here it is.

The cabinet boxes are made from maple veneered plywood, drawers are dovetailed on tandem slides. the face frames are a beaded haunched with flush mounted doors on butt hinges. Doors are M and T with solid wood panels.

The wood was harvested about 200 years ago which makes it all old growth. the boards sat out of the rain, the wind and sun for almost 2 centuries so its as dry as a popcorn fart, filled with natural holes and a natural patina that is difficult, if not impossible to replicate. Most of it has no stain, the blue parts is a watered down acrylic paint, rubbed off and glazed with a dark brown, all finished with pre cat lacquer.

The kitchen has at least 4 secret compartments, one of which he has yet to find. he must have been ahppy with the work as I have been back to do his closets, mirrors, boathouse and more booked for the future.

Enjoy and thanks for looking

></a>

></a>

></a>

and this is one of several mirrors I made for the same residence. made from re-sawn hand hewn barn beams, re-claimed white pine, stained black and dark brown

></a>


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wonderful warm looking cabinets great job


----------



## gbvinc (Aug 6, 2007)

Very cool. I especially like the glass front and open front design. Nice and 'cabinee'!


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice work, beautfiul wood!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Beautiful kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

Secret compartments? Thats pretty cool, did you give him a hint of where the last one is? Where are few of them that he has found already?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words

one is above the plate rack, a door that opens up

another behind small drawers on the island

another above/inside the top shelf of an open shelving unit that opens down


----------



## trimmer (Dec 23, 2008)

Very nice a work of art!!!!


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Good use of quality wood. I worked for a cabinet and lighting business. We had a display of the same style in hickory. Probably my favorite cabinet set. Thanks for sharing.


----------

